# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool LG and HTC modules Update: v13.62.1726 24/Apr/2017

## mohamed73

*ChimeraTool LG and HTC: Bugfixes*   *Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool LG and HTC modules* *Update:* *v13.62.1726**  * *24/**Apr/2017**   Bugfixes:*  *LG* General improvements*HTC* *A9:* Android 7 (Nougat) fix*HTC 10:* Android 7 (Nougat) fix **  **  *Best regards:
Chimera Team*

----------


## abdulgaleel10

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------

